
Google cutting web cookies, ending lucrative tracking tool for advertisers - djhaskin987
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-google-privacy/google-cutting-web-cookies-ending-lucrative-tracking-tool-for-advertisers-idUSKBN1ZD2L0
======
bobblywobbles
Great, so what will be tracking us now, something harder for us to block? The
article says there are already things in place that won't affect the bottom
line if cookies are cut, so, what are they?

